
FotoFlexer Raises The Bar On Online Photo Editing - brlewis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/27/fotoflexer-raises-the-bar-on-online-photo-editing/
======
danielha
"The world's most advanced online photo editor."

Not quite...

------
brlewis
This sounds like a serious competitor to Snipshot, even though FotoFlexer
doesn't have an API yet, AFAICT.

------
sharpshoot
15 employees vs fauxto's 2

someone sense's bloat here.

